# BEST STUFF TO INSULATE LOFT HATCHES?



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a loft conversion so I have the hatches on the floor facing inwards( if that makes sence).

My question is how best to insulate it as it is blowing through the gaps around both hatches and making the loft very cold ?

Any Idea's?

Cheers


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

So do you pull down the hatch from below to gain access to the loft via a ladder? And if so does the hatch fit into a recess?
Just trying to suss out what you mean! :?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

So when you're up in your converted loft, there's a draft comes up through the loft hatch?

Does the hatch board fit flush with the frame, or drop into a frame?

If it drops in, will sticky-backed draft excluder not do the job?
http://suffolkscrapstoreonline.co.uk/st ... 0aa49849c3

If it fits flush to the frame, can you not just chuck a mat or rug over it once your up in the loft?

Scott.


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

No sorry guys imagine a small door in a wall ( Just like you would walk in to a normal room) Thats my loft hactch not a one that drops down.

I need some thing that goes on the back of the door to stop the draught getting in. A rug would do the job but it would look scruffy :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Testarossa said:


> I need some thing that goes on the back of the door to stop the draught getting in. A rug would do the job but it would look scruffy :lol:


How's sticking insulation to the back of the door going to stop a draft? I would imagine a decent frame with draft strips fitted is what's needed :?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

diy stores sell seals that go around doors about £25


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok ill look at geting some seal but I still need to insulate the actual door like you would a lof hatch ?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

my loft was insulated and the hatch was insulated by a layer of 10" insulation wrapped into a bag then stapled to the hatch (looks like a big cushion) so when the hatch is lowered it also has insulation to the same thickness as the rest of the loft.
could try something like that on the back of the door, seals will help greatly too.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I presume the loft access is something along these lines:-










These doors are not sealed as when my lost extension was done last year the under eaves storage space behind was walled, floored, insulated and sealed in itself. If the eaves had been left as per an 'open' loft space then these doors would have required a frame with seals to butt against and plastic wrapped insulation attached to the backs of them.


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah its like that one ( Thanks for the pic  )

So I'need some seal for the frame and then ill get some insulation put it in a bin bag wrap it and then staple it to the back to of the door. Would polistirine (or however you spell it ) do the same job do you think ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You can buy fibre sheets about 2" thick foil coated that you simply cut to size with a bread knife that will do the job I'd imagine.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Testarossa said:


> Yeah its like that one ( Thanks for the pic  )
> 
> So I'need some seal for the frame and then ill get some insulation put it in a bin bag wrap it and then staple it to the back to of the door. Would polistirine (or however you spell it ) do the same job do you think ?


Not polystyrene but reinforced polyisocyanurate is the best insulation material - sold under the trade name 'Celotex' and is foil backed on both sides but open at the edges so needs a plastic 'wrapper'. 100mm thick panel will do the job nicely (tis expensive though) but will need to be 'chamfered' for it to fit snugly through a door frame on the opening edge. Best glued to the back of the door. Visit your local builders merchants e.g. Travis Perkins - they'll be able to sort you out.


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Excellent info mate just what I was looking for 

Cheers


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Personally I would go for the V shaped draft excluder around the edge of the door frame as its easier to compress.

Then the solid insulation board (previously mentioned as not cheap) on the back of the door, depending on which way it opens you could overlap the insulation on the back so it interlocks creating a "seal" where the two doors join in the middle.

Stu.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I used Space Blanket - its Fiberglass but already wrapped in foil / nylon so nicer to handle.

For my loft hatch I cut 'pillows' and then sealed the ends with Gaffa tape, and stuck them to the loft door with No More Nails.

Space Blanket is on offer at Homebase, Wickes etc at the moment - buy one get one free.


----------

